# Bama's Winter Log!!!



## Bama78 (Dec 29, 2014)

I wanted to start a log here if that's OK with y'all.
I began several weeks ago and it got interrupted with illness and the passing of my mom.RIP momma.
but the illness has been erased from me and my mom is doing God's work now. 

So I'm ready to move on and get my body and my life right! Mentally I'm stoked and ready!!!
I'm up for any advice, comments or jokes because this should be a good ride! 

GOALS: 
Get stronger
Leaner
Work on proportion
Bulk the first half of the cycle and lean out the second half. 
No other goals but these I guess, but I'll set a few bf% and weight goals once I get through the cycle a lil bit.

BEFORE AND AFTER: I'll post some pics but I'm perty camera shy. Always have been. It's crazy how I've played music in front of thousands of folks but the camera is different to me lol!
But I will post some up to date pics with Bama78 in the pic so yall know it's me.

DIET will be regulated some but not very very strict. Just mainly going to eat as much as I can but keep it clean and unprocessed much as possible. As I get close to the middle of the run I'll tighten the diet up and as I cut everything will be regulated to shed some extra fat.

CARDIO will be mostly HIIT. 

WORKOUTS will be a 4 day split: mon, wed, fri and sat

Any questions or comments please feel free. I'm runnin this log here because of the members. Otherwise I'd keep it to myself. I feel I'd get a great experience doing this for you guys/gals to see. I can't lose with my mind in the right place and the right knowledge behind me helping. This ain't my first rodeo, or second or third etc etc. But i learn everyday and I don't know it all so I'm sure I'll lean on yall from time to time.


So without further ado let's get this puppy started so I can say goodbye to the old me!
I hope yall have a fantastic day!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 29, 2014)

good luck! will be following


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 29, 2014)

214.2 lbs
A lil over 6' tall
I was kinda hoping to add some pl techniques in my routine during the first half of my run
Then tweak it around week 10-12.
Back and shoulder exercises mainly.
I've never added any fancy moves or exercises to my lifting other than different grips or stance and what not.
It's been productive but I want to thicken up


----------



## bugman (Dec 29, 2014)

Can't wait to see it.  Get after it!


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks jenn and bug! Frigin stoked! 
I'm gona stop vaping very soon. Stick to an occasional cigar at the end of a long day or something but no more nicotine for me! (That's another goal during this log)


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm also not gona detail when I take a dump and how many mushrooms were on my gyro. But I'll definitely keep it up to date and answer any questions as long as the rules permits.


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh and I expect inspirational noodz sent to my inbox daily!


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 30, 2014)

Checks inbox.... (still disappointed)
omw to the gym.
Arm day. 
4 eggs, bacon and proatmeal. 5 strawberries for the trip there.


----------



## Stevethedream (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your mother Bama. My condolences go out to you and your family. I wish you the best of luck brother on your goals. Stay strong!


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 31, 2014)

I feel good today. Gona do some cardio. 
Then getting some grub at the store...
I have to be ready for tomorrows game!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 31, 2014)

Kill it Bama, I will be following brother.............


----------



## mickems (Dec 31, 2014)

Awesome inspiration. I'm looking forward to seeing your results Bama.


----------



## Bama78 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks fellers!.I'm smoking a 9 lb Boston butt today but I'm gona slide in the gym for a lil bit here shortly.


----------



## Bama78 (Jan 1, 2015)

Tater salad finished. Crock pot of white beans on. I gota make some Mexican cornbread and then most of cooking is done. The wifey will make a couple more thangs too I suppose. Roll Tide!


----------



## Bama78 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well my college team lost a battle yesterday but I am winning the war!!!
I'm focused and ready for the gear to kick in!!!
Everyone is healthy here at the homestead. Kids have been sick off and on but I think we've beaten it now.
I have my brother working out with me. He's sticking with it so far, hopefully he will stick around for a while.
Back day today. I always like back day.


----------



## mickems (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey Bama! Lookin for an update. I am interested in how things are going for you? Also, what ru running? doses? thanks.


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 8, 2015)

Come on bama, it's not a proper log without noods


----------

